
Amazon S3 Introduces Same-Region Replication - eigen-vector
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2019/09/amazon-s3-introduces-same-region-replication/
======
rbdeveloper
Interesting, I like the fact that "Replicated objects can be owned by the same
AWS account as the original copy or by different accounts, to protect from
accidental deletion." is something they thought of.

